# Sideways chevrons...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure what they're called, but that's what I call 'em.  Finally got some time to sit down and get some work done tonight. Finished this wrap on a 1267 that I started a while back, and finished the handle and got the wrap layout setup for Dr Bubba's mullet slayer. Won't be long now Doc. 

The color sucks on the 1267's photos, but you get the idea...metallic red, blue, silver, with pale gold base. 



















Felt good to get some work done!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice, is there a gold metallic?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep. There are a few different ones actually. This was all Gudebrod metallic which I'm not a big fan of because of the twist in the thread.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good Terry,

If you haven't tried the Fishhawk Metallics you owe it to yourself to give 'em a shot. Far superior to the Gudebrod, very little to no twist and easy to burnish without rubbing off the foil.

If they come out with a few more colors I'll never use Gudebrod Metallics again.

Walt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Kewl!! Looks good.

I'm excited to see what you're gonna do to the majic mullet slayer!


----------

